# Installed new bees



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Nic Pics and TBH, you can be proud of both. What are your TBH dimensions and do you have pics of it under construction?


----------



## erak (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tbh*

I bought my hive off of the net. http://www.backyardhive.com/General/General/BackYardHive_Beekeeping_Shop/ 
Very pricey, but I am completely new to bees. I have a friend that is a beek, but I saw this hive and thought it would be perfect for a starter. It is made of much nicer wood than I would have used had I made one. I am even thinking of trying to make one but buy the top bars.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

erak said:


> I bought my hive off of the net. http://www.backyardhive.com/General/General/BackYardHive_Beekeeping_Shop/
> Very pricey, but I am completely new to bees. I have a friend that is a beek, but I saw this hive and thought it would be perfect for a starter. It is made of much nicer wood than I would have used had I made one. I am even thinking of trying to make one but buy the top bars.


Go for it! Its a lot of fun. My Wife and I built a Long hive and we're certainly not carpenters.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Good looking TBH! You will really enjoy it.

One thing. You might consider doing away with the hampster feeder. Your going to get bees that are not yours coming to enjoy that sweet mix. I use a boardman quart feeder and feed them from inside the hive. 

Good luck and enjoy your new hive.


----------

